# Best a/t or m/t tire for a diesel?



## jgyfarms (Sep 7, 2010)

Just slicked a $1200 set of toyo open country m/t's on my duramax and got a whopping 15000 mi out of them.  What kind of at's or mt's are ya'll getting decent miles out of on the diesels?


----------



## Browning01 (Sep 7, 2010)

I am surprised thats all you got out of those toyo's, most people get a lot of miles on them and love them!  I got great miles out of dick Cepek Fun Country 2's on my F250.  I have a duramax now and I am about to put on some of the new nitto trail grapplers, they have great reviews and supposedly get great treadwear.  Lots of guys also LOVE the nitto terra grapplers that run them on the duramax, they are an a/t and have awesome treadwear, they are just not aggressive enough for me once they wear some.


----------



## biggtruxx (Sep 7, 2010)

Nitto's or Mickey T's MKZ


----------



## hammerz71 (Sep 7, 2010)

I've gotten double the mileage out of two sets of Mickey T's and a set of Cepek tires as anything else I've ever run.  More money, but I guess you get what you pay for.  Current 35" Cepek FCIIs have right at 30k on them and easily have 90% of the tread left on them...


----------



## Barroll (Sep 8, 2010)

i had a set of 35x12.50 toyo m/t on my f250 and got 60k miles out of them.  I dont know what happened with yours. i have a buddy with a duramax that keeps chewing up tires cause something is messed up in his front end.  There is probably something wrong with your truck. theres no reason they should only last 15k


----------



## Swamp Star (Sep 8, 2010)

I run Summit Mud Dawgs on my Dodge. There the exact same tire as a Maxxis Big Horn with a different name and sold alot cheaper. I just put 6 285's on my duelly for $1100 and they usually last me 30k miles pullin a t-250 bobcat all the time. I dont know how big of a wheel size they come in but, I have run them for about 5 years now and have no complaints


----------



## markland (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm running 315/75/16 BFG All Terrains on my Excursion and have about 40,000 on them now and just getting to 1/2 wear with them, been great tires so far!


----------



## winchester270 (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a 03 F250 Diesel & I am fixing to put my 3rd set of BFG ALL TERRAIN TKO on there & I have 206,000 miles as of now, that is 103,000 a set. My nephew runs these on his 3/4 ton Dodge Diesel & has got 90,000 miles out of his first set & he just put on his 2cnd set last week. If you keep the pressure at 65-70psi they last longer & ride just as smooth.


----------



## Firescooby (Sep 8, 2010)

Browning01 said:


> I am surprised thats all you got out of those toyo's, most people get a lot of miles on them and love them!  I got great miles out of dick Cepek Fun Country 2's on my F250.  I have a duramax now and I am about to put on some of the new nitto trail grapplers, they have great reviews and supposedly get great treadwear.  Lots of guys also LOVE the nitto terra grapplers that run them on the duramax, they are an a/t and have awesome treadwear, they are just not aggressive enough for me once they wear some.



I got Toyo A/T's on my 2500hd and have about 18k miles on them with at least 1/2 tread left.


----------



## merc123 (Sep 8, 2010)

Rotate, rotate and rotate.  What I've read elsewhere is rotate every time you do an oil change and you won't have too many issues.


----------



## jgyfarms (Sep 8, 2010)

i have rotated every 5000 miles, they are wearing even and flat, just plain out sorry tires.  i have never had anything wear out so fast.  they are 10 ply and i had a stick about the size of a pencil poke a hole in one.  SORRY TIRES.... not my truck or my fault... talked to the people that sold them to me and they were shocked too.  He called the company and complained to no avail.  He knew it was wrong and told me that he would sell me my next set at cost. torque and toyo don't mix!


----------



## Full Pull (Sep 8, 2010)

I have Procomp X-treme M/T and now have 30k on them and still have lots of tread left.
Would have much more but thats my fault..lol
305/65/17


----------



## gcobb (Sep 20, 2010)

Go online and read the reviews on the Michelin LTX A/T2. I had a set on my 05 GMC Duramax. Good tires but you pay the price!


----------



## miner (Sep 22, 2010)

BF Goodrich for my dodge.Be sure and get E load range tires,mine are 10 ply.They will last longer on the larger vehicles.


----------



## jimmy fletcher (Sep 22, 2010)

i am running the nitto 305-70-17 terra grabber a\t on my dodge 2500 diesel,  very pleased with them, very good mileage tires,


----------



## mike bell (Nov 29, 2010)

yall got any lift for them 305/70/17?  Im about to buy a FX4 F250 and was thinking about moving up a little in size.


----------



## Guy (Nov 30, 2010)

Bridgestone Dueler A/T Revo.

Badger on this forum get's 50K with them on his Dodge 2500.


----------



## markland (Nov 30, 2010)

You would not need any lift to run 305's on your F250 but a 1 1/2-2in leveling kit for the front will definitely make it sit more level and give you more clearance up front.  I had to go to 6in on my Excursion to run my 315's on 10x16 wheels due to the offset, but that should not be needed for the 305's since the trucks sit about 2in higher anyway.


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 30, 2010)

I Have run 2 sets of Goodyear wrangler MT 305/70-16's  on my chevy and both sets got over 50k.


----------



## merc123 (Nov 30, 2010)

Here's mine.  I've got around 18,000 miles on them now.  Here is my review on them:

http://www.powerstroke.org/forum/wh...889-initial-review-interco-ss-m-16-tires.html


----------



## sewer hog (Nov 30, 2010)

I have no complaints out of the 305-70-16 Nitto Terra grapplers I have on my 2500 cummins, good tire, with good grip. I got these tires from discount tires for $753.00 mounted and balanced, out the door. Load range E.


----------



## one hogman (Nov 30, 2010)

Not sure why the Diesel should wear tires out any faster, than Gas truck unless you are spinning them, as far as torque it could not wear the front tires out unless you have AWD,  I have Firestone Destinations on my Z71 I really like, over two years old and still lots of tread.


----------



## sewer hog (Nov 30, 2010)

Weight


----------



## merc123 (Nov 30, 2010)

one hogman said:


> Not sure why the Diesel should wear tires out any faster, than Gas truck unless you are spinning them, as far as torque it could not wear the front tires out unless you have AWD,  I have Firestone Destinations on my Z71 I really like, over two years old and still lots of tread.



My truck weighs 7,000 pounds.  How much is a gas truck


----------



## markland (Dec 1, 2010)

Yep I'm pushing close to 8000# on my truck, big difference!
Oh yeah merc123 if you like that forum check out www.ford-trucks.com as well they have a diesel section as well and lot's of traffic.


----------



## nosfedgta (Dec 1, 2010)

gcobb said:


> Go online and read the reviews on the Michelin LTX A/T2. I had a set on my 05 GMC Duramax. Good tires but you pay the price!



Thats what I got on my 09 duramax! I got a great deal at discount tire! cheapest around


----------



## nosfedgta (Dec 1, 2010)

one hogman said:


> Not sure why the Diesel should wear tires out any faster, than Gas truck unless you are spinning them, as far as torque it could not wear the front tires out unless you have AWD,  I have Firestone Destinations on my Z71 I really like, over two years old and still lots of tread.



weight, torque, and towing


----------

